# X-Fi with motherboard audio?



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

So, I was browsing my motherboard drivers page and there seems to be some sort of Christmas present:

2008/12/24
Realtek Function driver for Realtek Azalia audio chip (This audio driver together with Creative Utility enableds X-Fi crystallizer, X-Fi CMSS-3D,EAX®ADVANCED HD4.0)

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2843
http://www.creative.com/oem/products/software/x-fimb.asp

Now the driver is Vista 32bit and I'm on 64bit, so I haven't tried it. But it sound like you get some "X-Fi" stuff along with Audigy 2/4 EAX. My Audigy 2 (with audigy 4 drivers) did EAX 4.0.

The creative site pdf says:

System Requirements 
o  Windows XP x32 
o  Windows Vista x32 
o  Windows Vista x64 
o Supported HD-Audio Codec

So is this for all supported HD audio chips (what ever they are) and if so, will it cost something? Would seem so as it says "Sound Blaster X-Fi MB utility (30-day trial version)".

Realtek page didn't have any mention about this, haven't gone through creative pages yet.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

The motherboard utility has this sort of stuff inside:






This would be a good April Fools' Day hoax, but I'm a bit early  I'm really tempted to try it soon but 32 drivers don't work so well (if at all) in x64. So hoping someone has tried it already or is running 32bit vista with P45/X58 gigabyte board. Would probably work with any motherboard with ALC889A audio in them.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

Finally found a readme inside those folders:

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Installing Sound Blaster X-Fi MB 30-day Trial will replace Realtek sound effects and certain Dolby features temporarily.
The X-Fi effects replaces Dolby Pro Logic, Headphone and Virtual Speaker only, you are still able to enjoy Dolby Digital features if available.

SB X-Fi MB 30-day Trial provides:
1. X-Fi technologies to restore details and vibrance as well as transform your music and movie into 3D surround sound. 
2. EAX 4.0 for realistic 3D interactive PC gaming. 
3. Creative ALchemy to restore EAX and 3D surround audio for legacy 3D games running on Windows Vista. 
4. Creative MediaSource, a one stop player and recorder with Smart Volume Management and Audio Clean-up. 
5. Creative WaveStudio, perfect simple software to edit your recording.
6. 10-band EQ to enhance your music with various EQ presets. 

Realtek and Dolby sound effects will be fully restored after you uninstall SB X-Fi MB.

Click Next to enjoy SB X-Fi MB.


Copyright (c) 2008 Creative Technology Ltd. All rights reserved.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

The driver folder looks exactly like previous realtek ones and includes Vista64 folder too, so I'm going to try it.

Says Realtek Creative Integrated Driver (WHQL'd) and is based on:
Realtek Semiconductor Corp. High Definition Audio System Software Ver:R2.04

edit: seemed to install fine, boot and testing ->
Besides below it installed Creatice MeadiSource 5 and ALchemy


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

**cough* ripoff *cough**

So, spotted a buy button on the software activation and had to try what it might be. Though it might be expensive with all the bundeled (useless to me) software, but it was much more than I expected:





I mean you can almost buy a X-Fi Xtreme Audio card with that ($49.99 in newegg).

Oh well, trial test to see if it actually works.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Oh well, trial test to see if it actually works.



Does not 






Uninstall..

OnBoard audio FTW


----------



## yaji (Feb 24, 2009)

What about Windows XP ? Will it blend ?


----------



## Darknova (Feb 24, 2009)

Have I got this right? They've released a set of drivers claiming to allow X-Fi effects to run on realtek audio chips, but it doesn't work because X-Fi effects aren't compatible with Realtek chips?


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2009)

yaji said:


> What about Windows XP ? Will it blend ?





Darknova said:


> Have I got this right? They've released a set of drivers claiming to allow X-Fi effects to run on realtek audio chips, but it doesn't work because X-Fi effects aren't compatible with Realtek chips?



Yeah, pretty much 

XP might be different, someone needs to try. Seems the drivers are still the same as they were when I tried it, so don't know what's the problem.


----------



## yaji (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok its working on Windows XP just fine. But you have to got the latest Realtek drivers (2.16), or you will get an error.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 25, 2009)

yaji said:


> Ok its working on Windows XP just fine. But you have to got the latest Realtek drivers (2.16), or you will get an error.



Was it the same error I got in post #6? And thanks for the info.


----------



## donttrustevery1 (Feb 25, 2009)

how can i make sure that my games are running in x fi hd 4.0? (like fear 2)


----------



## Fleck (Feb 25, 2009)

Now that my Audigy is an X-Fi, I can honestly say that Crystalizer sucks ass.  Maybe it's just my speakers or my settings on the Equalizer but it has a mad bass cut-off problem.  Either way it still sounds way better than it did as an Audigy.


----------

